# is this tank over stocked.



## Marbellohsdad (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a tank I'm getting. 36 inches long by 20 inches high by 15 inches wide. Right now I have an angel in a 20 gallon I;'m moving into this home. 

In the tank to go with the angel I'm planing on getting. 8 warm water corys, about 10 to 15 tetras of one type. and a pair of either bolivan rams or keyhole cichlids. 

For filtration I will have 2 big sponge filters 1 from the 20 galon to seed the tank and another for backup. plus maybe an airstone. I will keep the water at 80 to 82 degrees.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Without knowing your actual filtration capacity, it's hard to say. As for numbers - you should be ok but I'd really try to narrow down which type of tetra you're thinking of. The rams and angel might be too aggressive with them unless you're thinking of something along the lines of black skirts.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

The temperature is a little high for almost all cory's, perhaps all of them. I went with Emerald Catfish for that reason, as well as my hardwater issue, but I don't even think that the emeralds were OK up to 82F. They are very similar to corys but aren't. Just double check that the temp ranges are OK all around.

Jeff.


----------



## Marbellohsdad (Jun 4, 2013)

I might do emperors or panguin, probably emperors. Maybe Rummy nose. I really like the keyhole cichlids. I have a sponge filter that's made for tanks of up to 80 gal in a 20 right now. Its smaller then you'd think based on the info I've told you. I plan on getting another one of those plus an airstone. 

Cory Sherbi can handle 80 to 82 no problem- also called the warm water cory, I could lower the temp to 80.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Rather than an air stone run a box filter with floss for mechanical filtration. I've got 40 gallon tanks set up with a sponge & box combo that I don't hesitate to stock heavier than you want to know. Sterbai will handle temperatures well into the 80's, that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

My question is, why is the tank so warm? Assuming the angelfish is not wild caught but commercially-raised, it does not need high temperatures. And the other fish mentioned (generally) will be better as well. The Keyhole Cichlid should not be above 77-78F. Check the profile:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ara-maronii-189465/?highlight=keyhole+cichlid

Generally speaking, the suggested fish species should be fine, though I personally would avoid Emperor Tetra in favour of a quieter tetra, say one of the peaceful (= non-nippy) species in the Rosy clade of Hyphessobrycon. Also this will add some nice coour, if species like the Rosy or Roberti are chosen. Check these in our profiles.

The Keyhole Cichlids which are very shy fish should be OK unless the angelfish is a male with a temper problem.;-) 

Byron.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Keyholes are group oriented, and as mentioned they can be very shy when kept singly.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Marbellohsdad (Jun 4, 2013)

I was going to get 2 keyholes so they could keep each other companey- maybe pair off. 

I turned down the heat to around 78 or so, It still reads 80 and I did it last night. Funny the water feels cooler then 80- 82. i think i need a new thermomater- mine is serval years old. Its one of those stick on ones. that glues to the glass. :roll:

I'm getting the new tank from my parents next weekend but waiting until september to set it up. Too many projects to worry about- a few gardens- a camping trip, cats, fishing, ect.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

A cheap digital is less than $10 and better than any stick on temp indicator.

Jeff.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

An alcohol thermometer costs $2.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree, I use the glass thermometers that either float or (better) or can attach them to the glass with a little suction cup that comes with them. They tend to be reliable in my experience, unlike the digital stick-on strips that I once thought were wonderful but having them on all the tanks and using the heater thermometers/glass ones it is obvious how far off they can be. The digital one Jeff mentioned is good too, if you want to spend more.

Heaters are not always calibrated exactly, meaning that while you may set the temp to 78, the heater might be working to keep the temp at 80, or conversely 75 or something. I have some very expensive and good quality heaters by Eheim that are flawless in maintaining the tank temperature, but to keep it at 77 I set it at 74 I think. Change it slowly, and monitor the temperature and how often the heater comes on; most have a light when they are "on." Also consider room temperature; if it is 80F outside and in the room, you are not going to keep the tank at 77.

Byron.


----------



## Marbellohsdad (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks i will look into getting a new thermomater when i get the stuff for the new tank. i have to shell out $200 for it ( the tank) and I;'l be saving up for a camping trip and stuff but I'll be getting stuff in late Aug early september.


----------

